# Slab Furniture



## jdc123 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think I've ever posted in the milling section before but had a question about slab furniture. I've been thinking about getting a saw that would handle a milling attachment and trying my hand at making some of this stuff. Wondered if anyone here does this, and if it would be profitable enough to justify the purchase of the equipment, or is it more of a hobby type thing to make stuff for friends and family. I see a lot of this stuff for sale on the net but I really wonder if they get some of those prices. Thanks.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Aug 31, 2012)

yes yes i do 

the problem with what your looking at is you need weird wood or the prices are not as good 
aveage price of one of mine is 250 sounds good but theres more then just a saw involved 
you need other tools planner or belt sander cant be a cheep one if your wanting to make money 
since a cheep one will burn up or wont be wide enough big table saw small ones will NOT take 
2 in thick hard wood and unless you have room you need a kiln to dry the slabs or you have to wait 
a year or more to build said items 

so yes i do make money on my slab tables and chairs but i also have a shop that would cost 10 grand if i had to buy all the tools i only bought 2 tools to do the slab stuff that i didnt need before i started the slab furniture


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks BigJohn. I might consider it if I come across a decent saw at a good price, along with some other equipment. The material would be another consideration, but I do have some big black walnut staked out if they ever blow over. Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 31, 2012)

Building good rustic furniture isn't as easy as it looks. Green wood tends to shrink and split. Joints come apart, and you can find yourself responsible for insect damage (powder post beetles, for example) to your customer's house if you don't properly treat the wood. You will also be competing with a lot of retired woodworkers who build rustic furniture as a hobby, and sell it for next to nothing. Even with a web sites, getting your work into galleries, and going to craft shows, it will likely take years before you build a reputation that will give you consistent employment. One customer that I cut wood for keeps a minimum of a one-year supply of lumber on hand, and another has slabs air drying that he won't touch for another three years. Even though I have the basic tools and have built a few pieces, I have found it much more profitable to run a portable sawmill and supply woodworkers with wood than to build furniture myself. Just my 2 cents worth. Here's a photo of a woodworker with a walnut root I milled. It took ten minutes to mill the slab and it sold for $30. He will probably spend twenty hours and likely sell the piece for $300. I'll let you do the math on how much we each make per hour.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 31, 2012)

I buy rustic furnishings. It's a thing my wife & I do together, an interest we share. Even though I build some of my own, I still shop & buy from others. Yes, some of those places DO get what they ask. And some do not. There are a few factors we consider before we buy something. 

Is it original & creative? 
Is it something we don't see all the time? 
Is the wood quality and choice attractive, or just a normal slab? 
Last but not least, "fit & finish". That gets broken down into it's own criteria:

Has the wood all been sanded flat & smooth finishing up with fine enough grit that there are no sanding lines or saw marks? Does the piece sit flat without teetering? Is it solid construction? Are there screws everywhere or did somebody take the time & show off some attractive joinery, such as mortise & tenon for example? How is the finish? Was it a can of clear that was gooped on or brushed on from a can in a hurry? Or was it nicely sanded, leveled, air bubbles removed, and polished? Oil is tough to beat, but nothing is better IMO than a well applied urethane. Ultimately it boils down to the craftsman himself/herself. Did somebody take pride & time in the project or did they slop it together for quick & maximum profit? Are they good at what they do or are they clueless & just doing something they enjoy with hopes of making money? Nothing wrong with doing something you enjoy but it doesn't mean you're good at it. 

What we look for is quality & originality. We want something to find us, not us find it. We bought a mirror once for $900. It was nothing but a rotted hollow center mesquite that somebody slabbed just right so that it made a long oval ring shape. He routed out the back side so to inset the glass, and worked hard to give a very clean & smooth satin urethane finish. Essentially it was a rotted piece of wood with a mirror stuck in it. But the glass was cut to exactly fit the shape of the wood, and every detail about the build was meticulously executed. I never thought twice as I handed out 9 bills. That mirror hangs in our bedroom. Could I have built something similar? Yes, technically. But it would require time I don't have & the time it would take me to do that, I could make far more than $900. Not to mention, it was his idea, not mine. So it was a better choice to buy. Quality & tasteful creativity costs & I don't mind paying it. 

Each craftsman has to decide what market they want to appeal to. Each buyer has to decide which market they will support. Slab furniture is a very broad craft. If you're very meticulous & well skilled, with a vibrant imagination, then you would probably do just fine & could charge accordingly. The problem comes when you charge prices that outweigh your product. Hope this helps from a buyer AND builder perspective.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Aug 31, 2012)

well said qbilder. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## glennschumann (Aug 31, 2012)

qbilder said:


> I buy rustic furnishings. It's a thing my wife & I do together, an interest we share. Even though I build some of my own, I still shop & buy from others. Yes, some of those places DO get what they ask. And some do not. There are a few factors we consider before we buy something.
> 
> Is it original & creative?
> Is it something we don't see all the time?
> ...



I agree with your thoughts. I have a welder, and can stick things together, but my wife and I buy art made by a local artist who makes welded art out of "junk". He can do things with his artistic ability that I cannot, and this is what we value. Sure, it is $10 worth of scrap metal, but we highly value what he can do with it, not unlike a talented instumentalist or vocalist, and we are willing to pay for it. He often quotes a friends and family price, but I always give him full price, even if I have to tuck it in a drawer in his work shop somewhere. We believe in supporting him as an artist just as we would support any other career person we would have to pay well (doctor, attorney, teacher, etc)

Sure, you can see really high prices for slab furniture, but some people are willing to pay for it,... if they see value in it. For some, it may be the builder's name (James Krenov, Sam Maloof, Jimmy Carter etc), for some it may be the quality of the build, for some it may just be an inspiring piece, for some it may be the charisma of the builder, for some history (Abe Lincoln planted this tree), rarity of the wood, because Bill Gates has one like it, because it is larger than their neighbor's etc... I don't have any of these things to offer, so I'm not likely to get a high price for my work, but that does not stop me from making stuff for family and myself, or milling for friends who make nicer stuff than I. I'm also not too proud to buy something that I wish I could have made. This has become especially important to me in my unemployment... I actually find it easier to pay people for their services, knowing that I would want to be paid for mine. And if they do something that I cannot, who am I to argue about price? I cannot do it for less, or even at all! 

Will I ever sell a piece of furniture for $20k? Not likely. Might I pay $2k for a piece of art? Probably. Did I pay $450 for a pair of hand planes made my James Krenov? Yes. It supported a man whose work has inspired me more than that $450 ever would. I guess I just suggest to people that they spend their money as they see fit, but they think about what that really means to them and their families. $900 for a beautiful, hand made mirror? I can see it. $50 for a Walmart mirror? Not for me. What you buy is a reflection of self. I can only hope to offer pieces that are that inspiring to others, but I'm not going to stop trying.

Schumann


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 2, 2012)

I might as well chime in as I was asking the same question as the OP a couple of years ago on another forum. Since then I lost my virginity so to speak when it comes to making rustic furniture from wood that I mill with a chainsaw. Every statement made in this thread is true and correct because I could say the exact same thing. Sellng slab furniture is a tough sell in our area because it doesn't seem to fit peoples decor so to speak . Most of the stuff I make is for outside or for the porch. If you live in an area that has log homes and cabins it will sell. 

It is fun but is frustating at times . I strive to put quality workmanship into every piece I make with a good finish. Problem is most people just don't see it . I think all they see is a couple of chainsawed slabs and a couple of hours of work making say a bench, brush on some kind of finish and that is all there is to it thinking they could do something similar. How hard could it be, right. I spend way too much time considering what I will get for a piece of log furniture. My stuff is different and kind of orginal but I just can't seem to get what I consider a fair price for my time and expenses. 

To the OP, go ahead and get your feet wet . You will never know till you try . You will need more tools than just a chainsaw and a milling attachment. When I started this I had saws because I am in the tree business and some basic power tools but have had to buy more and more tools and believe me it will get expensive quick. I don't really mind in spending the money on tools because I will always have a need for them if I decide to quit this little obsession I have created for myself.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, I agree. This little bench took just about one hour to cut out the mortise and tennons, and have it together as you see it on the pattio. I've since nocked it back apart and sanded it and started to cover it with spar polyurathne. I'd say I have at least 10, maybe 15 hours in it, and it's still not finished. I might get $400 for it, Joe.


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks good, I hope you get $400.00 for it.

Just a suggestion to jazz it up a little if you haven't quite finished it. Cut a triangle or a semi-circle at the bottom of the legs to give it a little more appeal to the eye. Got a router ??? Put some kind of design on the backrest or just the word welcome might be ok. Then paint or burn the design and resand the wood and apply the finish. 

I know this is more work and possible expense but it might help to sell it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 5, 2012)

While we are kicking about ideas, why not take those tenons through and use wedges through a hole in the tenons to bring all the pieces together? Jig with a router or jig saw or sharp chisel + sharp chisel and/or rasp to angle one long side of the hole so it mates better with the wedge. No glue, easier for buyers to load/transport/position at their place, easy to assemble. But a bit more time and slightly more wood usage. 

Here's an example of what I mean. A table in progress. Not slab but just an example:




View attachment 251575


Just an idea. Hope you don't mind it. And on behalf of every log that hits the dirt and then cries out to be used and enjoyed, thanks for slabbing that wood and giving it a second life.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 5, 2012)

That is just beautiful!!!!!!!!

Nice ideas.... I am so looking forward to trying some of these ideas out!

My dad used to call us (him and myself) "wood butchers"... I hope to change that a bit! <grin!>

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## qbilder (Sep 6, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> While we are kicking about ideas, why not take those tenons through and use wedges through a hole in the tenons to bring all the pieces together? Jig with a router or jig saw or sharp chisel + sharp chisel and/or rasp to angle one long side of the hole so it mates better with the wedge. No glue, easier for buyers to load/transport/position at their place, easy to assemble. But a bit more time and slightly more wood usage.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean. A table in progress. Not slab but just an example:
> 
> ...



This is what I like to see in rustic, slab, contemporary furniture.


----------



## Freehand (Sep 6, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> While we are kicking about ideas, why not take those tenons through and use wedges through a hole in the tenons to bring all the pieces together? Jig with a router or jig saw or sharp chisel + sharp chisel and/or rasp to angle one long side of the hole so it mates better with the wedge. No glue, easier for buyers to load/transport/position at their place, easy to assemble. But a bit more time and slightly more wood usage.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean. A table in progress. Not slab but just an example:
> 
> ...



Around here we call that knock-down joinery. A well conceived and thought out piece with this type of joinery is one of the highest forms of woodworking………...


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 6, 2012)

It makes for surprisingly solid, self-bracing joins too. Not a bad thing for an outdoor chair that may serve as a launching pad for various playful children.
That table is the first time I had tried it and I'll certainly be using it more often.


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 7, 2012)

Any chance of posting pic of the table you are working on ???

I have some slabs from a big Apple tree that I am not sure what I am going to make out of them. I am leaning toward a tressel style indoor coffee table . Your joint would add interest to it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2012)

Please note it's not finished, and the image I originally posted was simply to show the joint style that I think might work well on slab furniture.

Here's a shot of the sub-top assembled, showing the stringer:








In case anyone was wondering, here's the top. Again, not finished yet:







The wood is a New Zealand Native called Rimu (Dacrydium cupressinum). It was pulled out of an old farm building that was otherwise going to be razed (Dear Timber [insert the deity of your choice here], forgive them farmers, for they know not what they do).

If I think of it, I'll grab a few photos of some big outdoor bench-type seats that could be a great hybrid slab/post option if you guys are slabbing and able/patient enough to cut some fat (maybe 16"x16" or so) posts/cants with your saws also. I did some slightly more formal variations out of Macrocarpa (Cupressus macrocarpa), you lot might know it as Monterey Cypress, a while go but am sure they'd look good with a slab and post combo.

View attachment 251952

View attachment 251951


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 8, 2012)

Finished or not that is one fine or should I say excellent piece of workmanship . I'll give you a 5 star rating. Keep the pics coming (please). I can see many,many hours going into that table not to mention patience.


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you.
It's a design fraught with quality compromises; splits here, flat spots on curves there, bits of rough wood used here, waves and sanding marks visible there, etc. Heck, the top was never properly gauged and has a slight warp in it, and it's deliberately staying that way. 

Whilst I love the wood and watching it come alive when the oil goes on, and also the overall rough or naive look of the design, the process hasn't been particularly enjoyable trying to decide what I should leave rough and what could be higher quality without messing with the design brief too much.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 8, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> While we are kicking about ideas, why not take those tenons through and use wedges through a hole in the tenons to bring all the pieces together? Jig with a router or jig saw or sharp chisel + sharp chisel and/or rasp to angle one long side of the hole so it mates better with the wedge. No glue, easier for buyers to load/transport/position at their place, easy to assemble. But a bit more time and slightly more wood usage.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean. A table in progress. Not slab but just an example:
> 
> ...



KiwiBro, I really like the wedge style. If you look at the ends of my tennons they are checked pretty deep, so I made the mortises line up with the cracks on the tennns. If you could see the off side they are not symetric, because the check was farther out on the board. To tighten them up, if needed, I use a wedge in the natural checks in the tenons. The other thing, these slabs were getting a little past well spalted, and a bit on the not so solid side. I'm trying not to use the word "rotten". I think if I tried to put the wedge in like you did it would just pop the end of the slab off. But I do want to make some nice inside pieces like that. I have some 25 inch wide White Birch that's been drying for about 6 or 8 months. I'm waiting for inspiration to strike, Joe.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 8, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Please note it's not finished, and the image I originally posted was simply to show the joint style that I think might work well on slab furniture.
> 
> Here's a shot of the sub-top assembled, showing the stringer:
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood!


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2012)

rarefish383 said:


> To tighten them up, if needed, I use a wedge in the natural checks in the tenons.


Good Idea. I've seen it done that way and made a feature out of by using a darker coloured wood for the wedges. This was on a slab table with four posts as the legs. Wanted the look very simple but wanted some strength to the leg/top joins so drilled the tops right through with a hole saw, did a matching tenon on the posts and drove darker coloured wedges into the end grain of the leg tenon, in a cross-hair pattern. Looked good and a solid join. Had solid wood to begin with though and no chance of making an existing crack bigger under stress.


----------

